

Ask HN: Review my app Tweetc.com, splits long tweets into multiple. - johnnytee
http://tweetc.com

======
hotmind
I suggest hooking up with an author in an exclusive joint promotion, where the
author distributes/serializes his/her book using Tweetc.com. Both parties get
some attention, and you're showing a practical use for your service.

I wish you success!

